# Shrimp & Mango Skewers



## dragnlaw (Jul 31, 2017)

Shrimp & Mango Skewers

Ingredients:
1 lime
1 c. plain low-fat yogurt
1/2 c. packed fresh mint leaves, finely chopped
1/2 tsp curry powder
1 c. whole wheat couscous
5 oz baby spinach (could be peas, or any green vegie that suits)
1 lb shelled and deveined shrimp (26 to 30 count)
2 ripe mangoes, peeled, cut into 1" chunks
Salt & Pepper to taste​
1. Soak your bamboo skewers, if using. Prepare the grill for direct medium high heat.
2. Grate 1 tsp of lime peel and squeeze 2 tsp of the lime juice into a mid-size bowl. Stir in the yogurt, 1/2 of the chopped mint, curry powder and S&P to taste.
3. For the couscous & spinach, choose a 4 quart saucepan and bring to a boil 1+1/4 cups water.** Stir in couscous. Cover and remove from heat. Let stand 5 minutes then fork fluff.  Lay spinach on top of couscous, recover and let stand 5 minutes more.
4. Thread shrimp & mango alternately onto skewers, keep them well spaced from each other for even grilling. Place half the yogurt mixture into a small bowl for serving with. Brush the remaining mixture all over shrimp and mango.  Grill 5 to 7 min. til shrimp turn opaque, turning over once.
5. Toss spinach and couscous to combine, transfer to a large serving platter. Arrange the skewers across the top of the couscous. Drizzle the rest of the yogurt mixture across the platter and garnish with the rest of the mint. 

Serves 4.   Very fast meal and delicious. Company worthy.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 31, 2017)

I had to change a few things making this but it is a very forgiving recipe.
Didn't realize the pics were fuzzy, sorry about that but too late!  That is also the serving plate aka luncheon plate as I was making this for only one person, luckily it was ... me! 

For the grilling and serving sauce, I halved the recipe, not sure I could have quartered it...  as you know - my math sucks about as badly as GH's. On the S&P I used barely 1/4 of a grind on the salt grinder and much more on the pepper .

You will notice I used peas, that was all I had.  Frozen, approx. 1 c., I threw them in just before the water boiled, let it come to its boil, added the couscous as per the recipe. I will be sure the have spinach next time, the peas were good but I think the mouth-feel with the spinach would be nice and completely different.  I also used a no-salt vegie stock for the water. 

My mangoes were over-ripe and those small yellow ones (can't remember their name). I had a difficult time getting a good size chunk from them that I would have been able to thread. 

Lastly, my BBQ grill was out in the middle of the yard somewhere, surrounded by the patio furniture.  My patio stones are being relaid. So I used the stove top in a cast iron pan.  Worked just fine. 

Recipe adapted from a Good Housekeeping magazine. My girlfriend had torn it out of the mag, I copied it and I think I can read a date at the bottom (which was stained) of August 2011.

I was also thinking you could substitute mushrooms (Porcini) for the shrimp if you wanted to make it vegetarian. I guess I would make sure the mushrooms are about the same size as the shrimp would be.  I'll have to try that.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 31, 2017)

Very lovely ..  And simple ..

Have a nice summer ..


----------

